# What pistol should I buy??



## jloh (May 20, 2009)

I am planing to take CHL course. What are your recs re type/brand of handgun I should buy. I have shotguns and rifles but am clueless re handguns. Would like the smallest gun that would stop an intruder . Thanks for the advice.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

J, you will get a hundred different opinions on personal preference... I highly recommend handling numerous pistols and seeing what feels best in your hand and what conceals best. You can also rent numerous models/brands from your local gun range to test out. I have several Sig's in .45, .40 and 9mm. (Nightstand, carry, etc...) 

Handle a bunch and see what's works for you... I personally wouldn't go less than a 9mm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlong (Apr 10, 2006)

X2

It really depends on your price point. My personal preference is the heckler&koch, or hk but they are pricey. They have adjustable grips and shoot any and all ammo flawlessly in any conditions. Glock's are great but not very comfortable to shoot for me. I would go with a .40 for knockdown power but you will lose a bit of capacity in your magazines versus a 9mm.


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

There are many options. You just need to go to some gun stores and handle some to see what fits you the best . I do recommend that you qualify for your CHL with an automatic because you can always go to a revolver later but you cannot go to an automatic if you qualify with a revolver. You'll find out that both autos and revolvers how their own pros and cons....all comes down to personal preference and of course how well your able to conceal the gun you choose to carry.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

topwateraddict said:


> There are many options. You just need to go to some gun stores and handle some to see what fits you the best . I do recommend that you qualify for your CHL with an automatic because you can always go to a revolver later but you cannot go to an automatic if you qualify with a revolver. You'll find out that both autos and revolvers how their own pros and cons....all comes down to personal preference and of course how well your able to conceal the gun you choose to carry.


They changed it, now you automatically get a SA on your lic's and can carry either a revolver or Semi Auto...

John


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

jloh said:


> I am planing to take CHL course. What are your recs re type/brand of handgun I should buy. I have shotguns and rifles but am clueless re handguns. Would like the smallest gun that would stop an intruder . Thanks for the advice.


 If you live in Houston area go to Top Gun (between Richmond and 59, between Fondren and Chimney Rock.) and rent a few to shoot there at the indoor range.

For me its a 40 S&W, I carry a Springfield Armory XDM 3.8"

John


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

My personal pref is the 40 S&W, but they tend to be a little more bulky and will definitely have a bit more recoil. But per above, shoot several, 9mm minimum IMO unless you have very small hands or are recoil sensitive. If so, consider that a hit with a 380 is more effective than a miss with a handcannon. And don't let the budget interfere too much--remember the safety of you and yours might depend on that little handful. Check w/ your CHL instructor-he may have a rental or loaner you could use to qualify while the search for the "right" one continues. Good luck!


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Smith & Wesson Shield, Springfield XDs, Ruger lc9 or heck the new glock 42. HKs and sigs are good but accessories and mags are expensive. smith is american made too, just saying.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Just buy one of everything and decide what you like later. That's been my policy: still haven't decided for sure and thus need more.

You can stop somebody with a .22 if you get lucky. If you're unlucky a .460 won't slow 'em down. Just get the biggest thing you can comfortably shoot. My vote's glock or Springfield XD: I think they're probably the "kindest" to a person who doesn't have hundreds of thousands of trigger pulls under their belt when it comes to needing to get a round off in a hurry.


----------



## $TACK (Nov 22, 2013)

*Pistols*

I carry a beretta px4 storm in .40 cal. Got plenty of knockdown power plus it's a subcompact. And even though it might be just a tad bit bulkier than Id like in a carry weapon, it's still very concealable and shoots great! Just sayin, don't forget about berettas!


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Like my dad always says "any gun can kill the body, but a .45 kills the body and the soul." Needless to say I carry a Kimber Pro Carry .45


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Kimber is not a good defense weapon...GLOCK is.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Colt lightweight officers model for me. Love me some 1911's.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

pantallica4211 said:


> Kimber is not a good defense weapon...GLOCK is.


Okay please explain this logic?

To the OP...you just find what fits you best.


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Kimber's are more "target" pistols built with tighter tolerances which tend to jam and malfunction just like a 1911. GlOCKs, springfields, M&P's are good out of the box conceal carry weapons.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

pantallica4211 said:


> Kimber's are more "target" pistols built with tighter tolerances which tend to jam and malfunction just like a 1911. GlOCKs, springfields, M&P's are good out of the box conceal carry weapons.


Alright I can see both sides of that. 1911's just fit my hand better and after I see very few jams at this point of my 1911's life. Good point though.


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Not to be controversial or anything, but I hear a lot of guys saying they take their brand new guns to gun smiths to make them run good or better. Most starting out can't afford, or are not willing to do that.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

pantallica4211 said:


> Not to be controversial or anything, but I hear a lot of guys saying they take their brand new guns to gun smiths to make them run good or better. Most starting out can't afford, or are not willing to do that.


I've had 2 1911's a S&W 1911 and a Springfield. I have never had any problems or tolerance or sent them to smiths to have them worked on. I got rid of the springfield when I got into a financial bind and the S&W was stolen when my home was broken into. I now have a safe to solve that problem. I went back with a S&W M&P due to the cost but I would never turn down a 1911.


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

jloh said:


> Would like the smallest gun that would stop an intruder . Thanks for the advice.


If you want just one gun then get a 9mm. Inexpensive gun and ammo, easy to shoot and will meet your need.

Glock, Springfield XD, Sig, S&W M&P and Ruger all have various models in 9mm that fit a wide range of budget. Of all the mentioned, my favorite is the XD and the SR9 is also the thinnest of the bunch. All are reliable and will go bang when the triggers are pulled.

On the higher end of weight (aka night stand guns), there are Beretta, Sig and CZ 9mm. They are beautiful, all metal guns but they are heavy and not ideal for conceal carry. So maybe that is not what you are after.

Best if you go to a gun show to paw all the guns to your heart contents before making up your mind.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Pantallica, Thanks for the video. Very interesting. it's obvious, but I had not really thought about the fact that the external hammer, being exposed as it is, would be very susceptible to getting **** inside there, thus preventing firing. Rarely do CC events involve rolling around in the dirt, but other things could certainly happen in a bad event, and all it takes is one malfunction to totally ruin your day/life.

I love my 1911, but would not carry it just because of size in the past. The video points out another reason to possibly not carry one. It is, however, my "beside the bed for night intruders with a 10 round mag" gun. No dirt in my bedroom.

I had my subcompact xd 40 stolen, and have replaced it with a 40 shield and a 380 bodyguard for my carry and car applications. I feel much better about having those for that use after watching that video. Have never really felt under gunned with a 40 anyway, and have the same number of rounds as a 1911. would like to see some higher cap mags for the shield come out however. 

Thanks again.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I recommend a Springfield XD SubCompact in .40 caliber or a Glock 27 also in .40. Both are great CCWs, lots of holster options which is a MAJOR concern if you are actually going to carry it IWB. The XD SC .40 is my personal choice.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

pantallica4211 said:


> Not to be controversial or anything, but I hear a lot of guys saying they take their brand new guns to gun smiths to make them run good or better. Most starting out can't afford, or are not willing to do that.


 ....and some of us do it ourselves. I've got a glock or two that never got fired before a date with the dremel tool...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

pantallica4211 said:


> Kimber's are more "target" pistols built with tighter tolerances which tend to jam and malfunction just like a 1911. GlOCKs, springfields, M&P's are good out of the box conceal carry weapons.


 I'd dare say that the 1911 has pretty much proven itself as a defense weapon a million times over...

You're really generalizing in the extreme here: there's temperamental full-race 1911's, and there's bare-bones, absolutely reliable looser-tolerance guns: it's rather ridiculous to even attempt to lump them into the same category.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> I'd dare say that the 1911 has pretty much proven itself as a defense weapon a million times over...
> 
> You're really generalizing in the extreme here: there's temperamental full-race 1911's, and there's bare-bones, absolutely reliable looser-tolerance guns: it's rather ridiculous to even attempt to lump them into the same category.


Exactly, field use guns are much "looser" than range guns. And I'd bet that millions of GI's would attest to the qualities of a field proven 1911. Are they perfect, no way, but they are damed good. Don't let a biased Internet video sway your decision, unless you also seek out the info on the other side of the coin. Are glock's good guns? Sure they are, as are 1911's. can either one have a field failure? Yes they can, and do. Each gun may have a different failure mode, and its likely that the failure mode can be overcome with proper setup and maintenance. Seek out all the facts and then decide which you like based on facts, not hype.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

On The Hook said:


> Exactly, field use guns are much "looser" than range guns. And I'd bet that millions of GI's would attest to the qualities of a field proven 1911.  Are they perfect, no way, but they are damed good. Don't let a biased Internet video sway your decision, unless you also seek out the info on the other side of the coin. Are glock's good guns? Sure they are, as are 1911's. can either one have a field failure? Yes they can, and do. Each gun may have a different failure mode, and its likely that the failure mode can be overcome with proper setup and maintenance. Seek out all the facts and then decide which you like based on facts, not hype.


 How dare you; of course they're perfect.

Blasphemy.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> How dare you; of course they're perfect.
> 
> Blasphemy.


:biggrin:


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I have quite a few. For carry, I prefer the Sig P938. Perfect size I think. For non-carry, I like the 1911s.


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a Colt Defender and love it and I would bet my life on it. All the 1911 haters have probably never spent much time handling one at the range. I have carried mine in the rain mud very dusty conditions always fired when I pull the trigger.


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

1911s have their place, the thread was about ccw's. Smiths m&p shield I think is a good one for the price. my Springfield Xd subcompac is too wide, but some can conceal them


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

pantallica4211 said:


> 1911s have their place, the thread was about ccw's. Smiths m&p shield I think is a good one for the price. my Springfield Xd subcompac is too wide, but some can conceal them


I guess my point is made a colt defender is a ccw that is a 1911 and half of the ccw's out there came from 1911s.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

pantallica4211 said:


> 1911s have their place, the thread was about ccw's. Smiths m&p shield I think is a good one for the price. my Springfield Xd subcompac is too wide, but some can conceal them


 I've CC'd a fullsize 1911 a BUNCH.. You're basically way off base here.


----------



## 24lonestars (Dec 16, 2013)

dwilliams35 said:


> I've CC'd a fullsize 1911 a BUNCH.. You're basically way off base here.


1911s are single stack and do conceal easily, but for me at 5'8 and a buck60 the weight gets to me. I was liking my xds45 until it went in for the recall, bought a glock27(and I was a glock hater forever) and fell in love with it. xds sits in the safe now.


----------

